# Sanyo PLC-XW20A



## Geoffw (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum, so please be patient.:bigsmile:
I would like to know how to get into this projectors service menu please. It is suffering from ghosting and having removed and cleaned the prismn assy, which did not solve the problem, I assume I need to carry out an electrical calibration.

All help appreciated.... GEOFF


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you with the service menu request, but let me be the first to say:

welcome to the Shack! 

I'm not familiar with that projector. I assume it is an LCD? If so, then there should be a panel alignment option in there. I'm surprised it's not available in the regular menu. My sanyo Z4 has that in the regular menus.

Best of luck!


----------



## Geoffw (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Anthony and thanks for the welcome.
I have contacted sanyo regarding other projector service menu's and they always say "no can do", 
" you need a cd ".
I am sure there is a key combination to get into the service menu or factory menu.


----------



## Geoffw (Oct 12, 2008)

:jump:
Wow.I have just found the button sequence to enter the Service Menu. 
Press and hold the "MENU and IMAGE" buttons at the same time for about 3secs. The fan speed increases and "Service Menu" appears in the top left. Underneath are then the computer calibration numbers and associated figures.
However, I do not know which number relates to what function. I did see a service manual on this site and the name sonnie rings a bell, but I did not check it out:thud:
I will keep searching unless someone can provide a link for me.
Hope the above helps others.
Just found the link and was by sonnie back in 2006 for a review of another Sanyo.
I will now try and get rid of the convergance and let everyone now how I get on.


----------

